# Akadama soil where to buy ?



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm in Mississauga checked couple of aquarium stores no one has it.

Anyone familiar where it can be bought in GTA ?




Daniel K


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know anywhere in Miss that you can get akadama. I do have a large
bag of it that is unopened, paid $50+ for it. Sell for $40 It is medium pellet size not small. I also have another 2 smaller bags that I paid $40 for Sell for $30 I was going to use it to set up a plant tank, but we are moving, so that is not going to happen now.

I will be moving to Milton 1st week of June if you can wait that long.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

if that doesnt work out i also have one opened bag thats about 3/4 full and another full one


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Where did you guys get it from?


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys for replies and offers managed to buy couple weeks ago. 

For others interested Kim's Nature has it in Markham. There is 3 types fine medium and large grain. I got the medium sized one. 18L bag goes for $45+tax. They also have smaller bags that they divide in the store. It's about 4.5L and its $15+tax.

Cheers 


Daniel K


----------

